# Shelf stable definition



## Domie (Mar 17, 2021)

I have some great product coming out of the charcuterie chamber, Genoa, Sopressatta, chorizo, etc.  All have preformed as they should and I've achieved my goals of weight loss, PH, used the right cures, the right cultures. . .everything is spot on.
Now..... besides eating myself into oblivion , (and you folks telling me to send some over and yawl will help me dispose of it)...  How long can I hang this stuff in my home at 70 degrees, mostly dark, and humdidity at 50-60 percent (i'm assuming thats the humidity the house is at) .
What is the safe time period for properly dry cured sausages?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 17, 2021)

This one I will leave to... 

 indaswamp


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 17, 2021)

Best way to store salami is to either remove the casing or scrub the casing clean with a firm brush and wipe with vinegar to remove the mold. Then vacuum seal. You can cut the salami into 4-5 oz. portions for sealing...enough for a charcuterie board or a couple sandwiches. Doing this will preserve the moisture at the optimum for flavor. If you dry it out too much the flavor experience will suffer as the volatile compounds need some moisture to carry them to your sense of taste and smell. The flavor will improve over time just like a fine wine....will last about a year sealed in this manner.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 17, 2021)

Shelf stable criteria from USDA:


----------



## Domie (Mar 17, 2021)

Thanks folks!
I usually vac most things down but I wasn't sure about the charcuterie.


----------



## Domie (Mar 17, 2021)

Off topic, but . . . .
I'm hitting my weight loss on stuff at least a week early.  My humidity is real stable at 75-80 
Whats up with that?


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 17, 2021)

what is your air speed like? do you have a frost free unit with a fan?


----------



## Domie (Mar 17, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> what is your air speed like? do you have a frost free unit with a fan?


Unit fans are disconnected.  Computer fan way down at about 20% speed.  I'm functioning out of a pepsi display cooler rigged with my inkbirds.
the humidity does dive when it turns on but only for about a minute.  then it returns right back up and needs dehumidified.


----------

